# Laufzeitumgebung wechseln --> Problem



## Johnny Bravo (16. Aug 2006)

Hallo, 

in meiner Firma soll Ende des Jahres die Laufzeitumgebung von Microsoft VM auf Sun JRE umgestellt werden. Dazu sollte ich untersuchen ob dabei Probleme auf bei verschiedenen Applets auftreten.Wie zu erwarten kommt es durch das Paket com.ms.* zu Problemen bei der Ausführung ... Dieses Paket wird von den meisten Klassen importiert und erzeugt folgende Fehlermeldung: 


```
basic: Applet wird gestartet... 
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/ms/com/IUnknown 
at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method) 
at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source) 
at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source) 
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source) 
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source) 
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source) 
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source) 
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source) 
at JavaGourmetB.start(JavaGourmetB.java:679) 
at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source) 
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```

Kann ich das Paket einfach in den Classpath übernehmen oder muss alles umgeschrieben werden?


----------



## Wildcard (16. Aug 2006)

Deine Firma ist wohl die einzige die die M$ VM verwendet  :shock: 
Theoretisch sollte es zwar möglich sein dieses Paket zu verwenden, aber ich rate davon ab, da die M$ VM nicht SUN kompatibel ist, nicht weiterentwickelt wird, und Sicherheitslöcher hat.


----------



## Guest (16. Aug 2006)

heißt das es wäre am besten die entsprechenden Sachen neu zu coden?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (16. Aug 2006)

ne, es wäre am besten die Sun VM und *nicht* die von M$ zu verwenden


----------



## Johnny Bravo (16. Aug 2006)

@ Sebastian

ich glaube wir haben uns da falsch verstanden, das Ziel ist es, auf die Sun VM umzustellen. Bisher wurde die MS VM genutzt, da das Applet aber dafür geschrieben wurde kommt es zu Problemen bei der Umstellung.


----------



## Leroy42 (17. Aug 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> heißt das es wäre am besten die entsprechenden Sachen neu zu coden?





			
				KSG9|sebastian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ne, es wäre am besten die Sun VM und *nicht* die von M$ zu verwenden



 :shock: 

Aber genau das hat Johnny Bravo doch damit ausgedrückt; das die Stellen der Sourcen
die sich auf die _com.ms.*_ Klassen stützen neu gecodet werden müssen.


----------

